# Knicks-Bulls deal done as per NBATV



## Gmoney

The trade is Mutombo, Moochie and cash for Crawford,JYD this is a steal for the Knicks.


----------



## TheRifleman

> Originally posted by <b>Gmoney</b>!
> The trade is Mutombo, Moochie and cash for Crawford,JYD this is a steal for the Knicks.


You can say that again! I am stunned by that trade!


----------



## ScottVdub

if this is indeed what the entire trade consists of then one would have to think that the bulls have another deal lined up already, but if not then they are stupid.


----------



## 3 Pointer

Who's JYD?


----------



## ScottVdub

> Originally posted by <b>3 Pointer</b>!
> Who's JYD?


jerome williams, aka junk yard dog


----------



## madox

It's a helluva world...

But if Paxson is still GM next summer it will just be confusing. 

Dikembe? Moochie? Dear God...

What a dumb***.

Edit: This is assuming that the trade info is accurate.


----------



## BG7

This aint the trade period


----------



## BG7

I dont think Crawford signed for 2.75 million per a year. Go look at the contracts, of Morris, and Mutumbo not enough.


----------



## Sánchez AF

I'm in Shock What the Hell are the Bulls thinking


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> I dont think Crawford signed for 2.75 million per a year. Go look at the contracts, of Morris, and Mutumbo not enough.


Frank Williams and Cezary whatever-the-hell-his-last-name-is are in the deal as well.


----------



## afireinside

Obviously a steal for the Knicks. They are getting a legit 7 footer in Mutumbo who has just entered his prime and is ready to explode. And you can't forget about Moochie who I heard was recently crowned the "Best Player with the Worst Name". 

Bulls should be very excited in this trade.


----------



## Blazer Freak

> Originally posted by <b>shonin</b>!
> Obviously a steal for the Knicks. They are getting a legit 7 footer in Mutumbo who has just entered his prime and is ready to explode. And you can't forget about Moochie who I heard was recently crowned the "Best Player with the Worst Name".
> 
> Bulls should be very excited in this trade.


Mutumbo is just entering his prime? WTH are you talking about? The guy is like 400 years old. I think its a pretty even trade. Bulls want cap room, so they get Mutumbo's expiring contract. Also, I think Crawford signed a 5 year 55 mill. contract. Thats what I heard. Will Crawford start at the?

Starbury/JCraw/TT/Sweets/Dampier That could be a good team if they get Dampier.

BFreak.


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> Mutumbo is just entering his prime? WTH are you talking about? The guy is like 400 years old. I think its a pretty even trade. Bulls want cap room, so they get Mutumbo's expiring contract. Also, I think Crawford signed a 5 year 55 mill. contract. Thats what I heard. Will Crawford start at the?
> 
> Starbury/JCraw/TT/Sweets/Dampier That could be a good team if they get Dampier.
> 
> BFreak.


Sarcasm, BFreak. He was kidding...


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Sarcasm, BFreak. He was kidding...


Your a Detroit Lions Fan!!! :greatjob: :greatjob: :greatjob:


----------



## RP McMurphy

A masterstroke by John Paxson. No one wanted Jamal Crawford except the Knicks, so the Bulls had no leverage, but Paxson still managed to use Crawford to get rid of Jerome Williams's horrible contract AND get a decent guard off the bench in Frank Williams. This trade means Chris Duhon will be cut for sure.

Isiah Thomas proves yet again that he doesn't have the business know-how to run a convenience store, let alone an NBA team. He is assembling a team of proven losers with horrible contracts, and he is giving up way more than he needs to give up in order to get these guys. Your New York Knicks, 4th place in the Atlantic Divison in 2004-05, you heard it here first!


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> A masterstroke by John Paxson. No one wanted Jamal Crawford except the Knicks, so the Bulls had no leverage, but Paxson still managed to use Crawford to get rid of Jerome Williams's horrible contract AND get a decent guard off the bench in Frank Williams. This trade means Chris Duhon will be cut for sure.
> 
> Isiah Thomas proves yet again that he doesn't have the business know-how to run a convenience store, let alone an NBA team. He is assembling a team of proven losers with horrible contracts, and he is giving up way more than he needs to give up in order to get these guys. Your New York Knicks, 4th place in the Atlantic Divison in 2004-05, you heard it here first!


I agree with you on the first part, this is a great trade by the Bulls, people look at it from a talent perspective and think it's a horrible deal, but it's really not. Crawford was a free agent, the Bulls didn't want him, they got Ben Gordon for a reason. Like you said, they were able to dump JYD and his contract(although they did take Moochie Norris' contract) and were able to bring in Frank Williams as well. 

I also agree that Isiah Thomas is a moron, and has totally ruined the future of the franchise in order to be a mediocre team for the next few seasons, but I do still think they're good enough to make the playoffs as a 7 or 8 seed.


----------



## The True Essence

im sorry but the bulls traded away three all stars in the last few years., yet you defend them

artest fan, your crazy. Jerome williams has a bad contract, but at least hes useful. Mutombo is done, and Moochie is the scrubbiest of the scrubs. and with the abundance of guards you guys have, frank williams wont even play.

we gave the bulls the worst contract in the deal. and we recieved the best player in the deal.

and in the end, Isiah thomas is just one of dolans puppets. Dolan will not hire a GM to do any "rebuilding." the guy doesnt care about championships, he wants money. i agree that the knicks are going nowhere. this has been the same idea with scott layden here as well. its all Dolan and the evil cable empire


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> This trade means Chris Duhon will be cut for sure.


Yes Frank Williams will definitely become the back-up PG for the Bulls and it's sad because he was coming into is own. Yes, Duhon hopefully will have another language ready to go, cause he better pack his bags for Uzbekistan. :laugh: :laugh: 



> He is assembling a team of * proven losers with horrible contracts*, and he is giving up way more than he needs to give up in order to get these guys. Your New York Knicks, 4th place in the Atlantic Divison in 2004-05, you heard it here first!


Why don't you tell us how you really feel ArtestFan? :laugh: :laugh: 

I have the Atlantic a little different however, considering I feel New Jersey will be trading Kidd.

1. Boston
2. Philadelphia
3. New York
4. Toronto
5. New Jersey


----------



## Blazer Freak

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Sarcasm, BFreak. He was kidding...


I know I was just uh.....Venting my anger!:uhoh:  Sorry bud for going off on you, had enough on Knick Fans today.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes Frank Williams will definitely become the back-up PG for the Bulls and it's sad because he was coming into is own. Yes, Duhon hopefully will have another language ready to go, cause he better pack his bags for Uzbekistan. :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you tell us how you really feel ArtestFan? :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> I have the Atlantic a little different however, considering I feel New Jersey will be trading Kidd.
> 
> 1. Boston
> 2. Philadelphia
> 3. New York
> 4. Toronto
> 5. New Jersey


I'd say Philly wins the division: 

1. Philadelphia
2. Boston
3. New York
4. New Jersey
5. Toronto


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> I'd say Philly wins the division:


I think it could go either way. If Pierce shows up in shape and angry at Stu Jackson for not putting him on the team, I am expecting the C's. However, flip a coin and I could go with Philly too. They are close to me.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> I think it could go either way. If Pierce shows up in shape and angry at Stu Jackson for not putting him on the team, I am expecting the C's. However, flip a coin and I could go with Philly too. They are close to me.


Agreed, I think both will have 43-47 wins next season, it'll be a close one.


----------



## Amareca

Marbury and Crawford is a horrible combination. I really don't think Isiah knows what he is doing.

He is making exactly the wrong moves if this team is supposed to be build around Marbury.

If Kidd is healthy the Nets will still win that division. It is awful and Kidd will win games in the regular season because of the fastbreak game he brings to every team.


----------



## RP McMurphy

I don't see how anyone could have the Celtics winning 40+ games with that roster, but let's not hijack this thread and turn it into a Boston vs. Philly thread.

Penny Hardaway, you are probably right about James Dolan. The Knicks will never make it out of the first round as long as he owns the team. But if you're so pessimsistic about the Knicks' future, why are you so happy about the trade? Trades like this are the REASON the Knicks have no future.

By the way, what's with the "you guys" comment? Frank Williams is getting traded to the Bulls, not the Pacers.


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Marbury and Crawford is a horrible combination.


And you know this how?
If I'm not mistaken, they've never actually played a full NBA game together. So how do you know they won't be a fine combination?

I think the Knicks obviously got the better of this deal. Isiah has Crawford and Sweetney for the future. Marbury for the now. Not bad considering where they were when he took over.

He got rid of players that the Knicks weren't even using for a player that will probably start, and a player in JYD who will at least do something.

Next he adds Dampier and calls it an offseason.

Crawford
Marbury
Thomas
Sweetney
Dampier

Not too shabby. There are worse teams out east.

Crawford should excel as a second option to Marbury.


----------



## The_Franchise

So now New York has $17 million coming off the bench in Allan Houston?


----------



## BullsMVP05

its no steal for the knicks...Bulls have something planned next year as they will prolly let Dikembe retire and opr eitehr trade or get rid of the rest of the ppl from the deal somehow and will land somebody big next summer.


----------



## JNice

I dont think it is a steal for the Knicks. Crawford has been on the perennial "breakout" list every year with Jonathen Bender and was given every opportuntiy to become a superstar in Chicago and couldn't do it.

I assume the Bulls will end up with major cap relief from this trade and they got rid of an underachiever they didn't want or need at this point.


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> I'd say Philly wins the division:
> 
> 1. Philadelphia
> 2. Boston
> 3. New York
> 4. New Jersey
> 5. Toronto


Hmm.... you have the Raptors last. A team that has as much, if not more talent than both the Sixers and Celtics, is definately better than a front-court-less Nets, and should be close to the under-achieving Knicks in terms of wins. Also a team that has arguably the best swingman and power forward in the division. Interesting.


----------



## "Matt!"

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> So now New York has $17 million coming off the bench in Allan Houston?


Put the best team on the floor, not the biggest contracts.

The year to watch for: 2007,
In 2006, the Knicks lose $35,225,000 iin salary (TT, Hardaway, Mohammed).
In 2007, the Knicks lose $36,268,750 in salary (Anderson, Houston, JYD).

In the 2005 draft they can sneak out Ryan Gomes, or maybe in 2006 they can get Nik Caner-Medley, to shoot and do a little of everything.

In 2006, Yao will be a FA. With $35 million coming off the cap, that leaves ample room to give Yao his whatever million, and we'd still have Marbury and Kurt Thomas, plus Allan Houston, and Jerome Williams. 

In 2007, McGrady becomes a FA. With another $36 million in cap room, the Knicks can make a run for McGrady, leaving their starting lineup as:

PG: Stephon Marbury
SG: Tracy McGrady
SF: Ryan Gomes/Nik Caner-Medley
PF: Kurt Thomas
C: Yao Ming

And watch the championships roll...

How dare you challenge Dolan and Thomas?


----------



## rocketeer

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> The year to watch for: 2007,
> In 2006, the Knicks lose $35,225,000 iin salary (TT, Hardaway, Mohammed).
> In 2007, the Knicks lose $36,268,750 in salary (Anderson, Houston, JYD).
> 
> In 2006, Yao will be a FA. With $35 million coming off the cap, that leaves ample room to give Yao his whatever million, and we'd still have Marbury and Kurt Thomas, plus Allan Houston, and Jerome Williams.


having 35 million come off the cap does not mean they will have any caproom. i'm pretty sure they would still be over the cap and not be able to offer yao any more than the mle(not sure if you were being serious or not. i doubt you were if you have tmac and yao both just leaving houston and going to new york no problem, but i still had to point out their lack of cap room even with expiring contracts).


----------



## kg_mvp03-04

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> 
> 
> Put the best team on the floor, not the biggest contracts.
> 
> The year to watch for: 2007,
> In 2006, the Knicks lose $35,225,000 iin salary (TT, Hardaway, Mohammed).
> In 2007, the Knicks lose $36,268,750 in salary (Anderson, Houston, JYD).
> 
> In the 2005 draft they can sneak out Ryan Gomes, or maybe in 2006 they can get Nik Caner-Medley, to shoot and do a little of everything.
> 
> In 2006, Yao will be a FA. With $35 million coming off the cap, that leaves ample room to give Yao his whatever million, and we'd still have Marbury and Kurt Thomas, plus Allan Houston, and Jerome Williams.
> 
> In 2007, McGrady becomes a FA. With another $36 million in cap room, the Knicks can make a run for McGrady, leaving their starting lineup as:
> 
> PG: Stephon Marbury
> SG: Tracy McGrady
> SF: Ryan Gomes/Nik Caner-Medley
> PF: Kurt Thomas
> C: Yao Ming
> 
> And watch the championships roll...
> 
> How dare you challenge Dolan and Thomas?


Ummm i think the Knicks will still be over the cap even after they lose $35 million dollars. They are way over the cap and they have the highest salary in the NBA yet they still suck major balls.


----------



## dork

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> 
> 
> Put the best team on the floor, not the biggest contracts.
> 
> The year to watch for: 2007,
> In 2006, the Knicks lose $35,225,000 iin salary (TT, Hardaway, Mohammed).
> In 2007, the Knicks lose $36,268,750 in salary (Anderson, Houston, JYD).
> 
> In the 2005 draft they can sneak out Ryan Gomes, or maybe in 2006 they can get Nik Caner-Medley, to shoot and do a little of everything.
> 
> In 2006, Yao will be a FA. With $35 million coming off the cap, that leaves ample room to give Yao his whatever million, and we'd still have Marbury and Kurt Thomas, plus Allan Houston, and Jerome Williams.
> 
> In 2007, McGrady becomes a FA. With another $36 million in cap room, the Knicks can make a run for McGrady, leaving their starting lineup as:
> 
> PG: Stephon Marbury
> SG: Tracy McGrady
> SF: Ryan Gomes/Nik Caner-Medley
> PF: Kurt Thomas
> C: Yao Ming
> 
> And watch the championships roll...
> 
> How dare you challenge Dolan and Thomas?



I laugh at you matt...is matt a cursed name or soemthing?


----------



## The_Franchise

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> Put the best team on the floor, not the biggest contracts.


That may not be the case, Houston could be a better fit next to Marbury but Thomas will be pressured to play Crawford because we know what happens when Crawford comes off the bench.


----------



## The_Franchise

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> In 2006, Yao will be a FA. With $35 million coming off the cap, that leaves ample room to give Yao his whatever million, and we'd still have *Marbury* and *Kurt Thomas*, plus *Allan Houston*, and Jerome Williams.


That's your cap right there. Marbury and Houston alone take up 90% of it in 2006. Forget about signing Yao, you guys would struggle to sign Olden Polynice.


----------



## Amareca

Yao will never become FA unless the Rockets can't workout an extension and in that case the Rockets will match any contract and Yao won't take the risk of taking a 1yr qualifying offer to become unrestricted.

I love when all those papers are speculating that in year X rookie Y is a FA and their team should have capspace.

Like when the LA Times wrote that the Lakers will be able to sign Amare Stoudemire or Yao Ming when they are FAs. :laugh:


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> I don't see how anyone could have the Celtics winning 40+ games with that roster, but let's not hijack this thread and turn it into a Boston vs. Philly thread.
> 
> Penny Hardaway, you are probably right about James Dolan. The Knicks will never make it out of the first round as long as he owns the team. But if you're so pessimsistic about the Knicks' future, why are you so happy about the trade? Trades like this are the REASON the Knicks have no future.
> 
> By the way, what's with the "you guys" comment? Frank Williams is getting traded to the Bulls, not the Pacers.


I really don't think you understand the Knicks very well. Frank was going to leave. Period. He hasn't been happy here in a long time. 

I don't know if He's better than Duhon, truthfully he's not that special and I don't think he can honestly edge out Duhon.




Mutombo - will die sooner than retire. Seriously they guy is a mummy.


Moochie - This guy used to get knocked over by Yao Ming's Passes. He's the next Vondeego Cummings.


Cezary - Never did anything here looked to be going nowhere.


For that we got -


JC - Now if houston goes down we have a back up. We also have a fully loaded frontcourt now. 

JYD - Overpaid? Yes. Useful? You bet.


Think again before you criticize. This team isn't wining any championships but you put this roster with a coach who can help them achieve chemistry and you have a talented balanced team.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

> Originally posted by <b>kg_mvp03-04</b>!
> 
> 
> Ummm i think the Knicks will still be over the cap even after they lose $35 million dollars. They are way over the cap and they have the highest salary in the NBA yet they still suck major balls.


Quote writing the Knicks into your Homoerotic Fantasies.


----------



## .fusion.

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> A masterstroke by John Paxson. No one wanted Jamal Crawford except the Knicks


I was just wondering, why don't teams want Crawford? He seems to have potential


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> So now New York has $17 million coming off the bench in Allan Houston?


No, now when he or houston goes down, we don't have to rely on Shandon Andersen.


----------



## Amareca

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> Think again before you criticize. This team isn't wining any championships but you put this roster with a coach who can help them achieve chemistry and you have a talented balanced team.


A team that is mediocre for years and will continue to be mediocre.

Marbury needs catch and shoot guys. Isiah trades Van Horn and acquires another wild guard who likes to have the ball in his hands?

 

If Isiah was smart he would have tried to get Fred Hoiberg and/or Brian Cardinal but they are probably too white for Isiah's liking ( Do the Knicks have any white guys left on their team?)

Isiah is doing his GM job like a fan would. He is interessted in basically every black player that showed "potential" is young and rather athletic.

I think it is almost embarassing to the Knicks and their players to see all those articles "Isiah Thomas interessted in "insert name"".


----------



## Amareca

> Originally posted by <b>.fusion.</b>!
> 
> 
> I was just wondering, why don't teams want Crawford? He seems to have potential


Work ethic, attitude and health.

As well as never proving himself on a good team.

Tony Delk could have probably done a better job on the Bulls with the same touches Crawford got.


----------



## "Matt!"

:banghead: 

sar-

-****ing-

-casm.


----------



## The_Franchise

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> I think it is almost embarassing to the Knicks and their players to see all those articles "Isiah Thomas interessted in "insert name"".


Very true, Isiah isn't interested in building a cohesive unit, he figures it will all come together after trading for as much talent as possible.


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> Like when the LA Times wrote that the Lakers will be able to sign Amare Stoudemire or Yao Ming when they are FAs. :laugh:


Lol at how he brings Amare into the thread somehow


----------



## JT

*idiots.*

I'm willing to bet that the same people in here criticizing Isiah for improving the talent level would bash the Knicks and Isiah when Houston goes down again, saying "oh he should've got another shooting guard". Well now he has insurance for Houston. Next up is a center.

People think they know everything here, when in reality they don't. Watch when the Knicks win the Atlantic, then say something smart.


----------



## Johnny Mac

I really cant think of a situation that requires an inconsistent and inefficient guard who is a below average defender. The Bulls really benefit from this trade because of the contracts. The Knicks are supposedly the winners of this trade because they got the talent, but this *is* Jamal Crawford we're talking about right? 

Good job Paxson. Its funny how much he dislikes Crawford. After literally no team in the league was interested in Jamal, Paxson offered 6 year/39 million to Jamal. Crawford said that was too low. Instead of waiting it out and almost making Crawford settle for Paxsons offer, Paxson decided that getting rid of JYDs contract was more valuable than keeping Jamal. It just goes to show how little Paxson thought of Jamal.


----------



## LB26matrixns

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> A masterstroke by John Paxson. No one wanted Jamal Crawford except the Knicks, so the Bulls had no leverage, but Paxson still managed to use Crawford to get rid of Jerome Williams's horrible contract AND get a decent guard off the bench in Frank Williams. This trade means Chris Duhon will be cut for sure.
> 
> Isiah Thomas proves yet again that he doesn't have the business know-how to run a convenience store, let alone an NBA team. He is assembling a team of proven losers with horrible contracts, and he is giving up way more than he needs to give up in order to get these guys. Your New York Knicks, 4th place in the Atlantic Divison in 2004-05, you heard it here first!


Artest Fan I applaud you seeing reason on this trade. First of all Pax is trying to undo the bad moves of Krause....so if the team still sucks this year people will blame Pax, but he's still got another year of cleaning house. I do not however think they'll be as bad as people think without Jamal. 

Jamal is a free agent. He is in essence signing with the Knicks. Like you said....don't include him in the trade. He's the "sign" part of the sign and trade. So in essence it becomes Jerome Williams for 3 expiring contracts (one of which, Othella Harrington is as useful as Williams) and Frank Williams. Not bad for Pax......

And you know me Artest.....I've been down on Crawford since long before these trades were even a rumor. The guy is a SG who shoots 38% and doesn't defend or play within the team. Talent or no talent you have to believe that if ANYONE has a talent to fill that scoring void it will be filled with AT LEAST the same efficiency. Give Gordon half Jamal's shots and split the rest between Tyson, Kirk and Eddy.....and I guarantee you the Bulls will score more efficiently and have better control of the basketball.

To me Pax is fine.....whoever calls him an idiot isn't examining the situation closely enough. 

And btw fellas reports I'm seeing have Moochie Norris nowhere near Chicago. And thank god.


----------



## LB26matrixns

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> I dont think it is a steal for the Knicks. Crawford has been on the perennial "breakout" list every year with Jonathen Bender and was given every opportuntiy to become a superstar in Chicago and couldn't do it.
> 
> I assume the Bulls will end up with major cap relief from this trade and they got rid of an underachiever they didn't want or need at this point.


Bulls end up with a 30 million dollar payroll going into next summer's free agency. That should be anywhere from 15-20 million in caproom. This isn't 2000 with 3 huge free agents and a bunch of guys who suck. Next year you'll be able to nab some quality players who aren't necessarily superstars.....there is so many of them that 8 million dollars should get you whatever TYPE of player you need.


----------



## Johnny Mac

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> Bulls end up with a 30 million dollar payroll going into next summer's free agency. That should be anywhere from 15-20 million in caproom. This isn't 2000 with 3 huge free agents and a bunch of guys who suck. Next year you'll be able to nab some quality players who aren't necessarily superstars.....there is so many of them that 8 million dollars should get you whatever TYPE of player you need.


Whos a free agent next season?


----------



## LB26matrixns

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> Whos a free agent next season?


LOL are you seriously asking me that question as if next season's free agent class isn't full of solid players?


----------



## Johnny Mac

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> LOL are you seriously asking me that question as if next season's free agent class isn't full of solid players?


Whoa there turbo  , I asked you sincerely. I would like to know whos a free agent next season, I was hoping you could tell me without getting mad. :sigh:


----------



## LB26matrixns

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> Whoa there turbo  , I asked you sincerely. I would like to know whos a free agent next season, I was hoping you could tell me without getting mad. :sigh:


Dude im not listing it now......maybe tomorrow. It is nice....like i said not superstarish, but a lot of "nice" players. It's been posted and when I read it I was like "wow, not bad." If you really want me to post it i will around 2 PM


----------



## Johnny Mac

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> Dude im not listing it now......maybe tomorrow. It is nice....like i said not superstarish, but a lot of "nice" players. It's been posted and when I read it I was like "wow, not bad." If you really want me to post it i will around 2 PM


Its alright, I'll look around for it. I'm guessing guys like Gasol, Kwame, Randolph, Jason Richardson, etc. We also have our own guys to sign though.


----------



## BenDengGo

2004-2005 free agents

Chris Crawford	Atlanta	Free Agent	
Travis Hansen	Atlanta	Free Agent	
Alan Henderson	Atlanta	Free Agent	
Ernest Brown	Boston	Free Agent	
Michael Stewart	Boston	Free Agent	
Corey Benjamin	Charlotte	Free Agent	
Primoz Brezec	Charlotte	Restricted Free Agent	
Eddie House	Charlotte	Free Agent	
Brandon Hunter	Charlotte	Free Agent	
Jason Kapono	Charlotte	Free Agent	
Sean Marks	Charlotte	Free Agent	
Jamal Sampson	Charlotte	Free Agent	
Tamar Slay Charlotte	Free Agent	
Theron Smith	Charlotte	Free Agent	
Gerald Wallace	Charlotte	Restricted Free Agent	
Jahidi White	Charlotte	Free Agent	
Tyson Chandler	Chicago	Restricted Free Agent	
Eddy Curry Chicago	Restricted Free Agent	
Jannero Pargo	Chicago	Free Agent	
Scottie Pippen	Chicago	Free Agent	
Paul Shirley	Chicago	Free Agent	
DeSagana Diop	Cleveland	Restricted Free Agent	
Zydrunas Illgauskas	Cleveland	Free Agent	
Jeff McInnis	Cleveland	Free Agent	
Avery Johnson	Dallas	Free Agent	
Christian Laettner Dallas	Free Agent	
Antoine Walker	Dallas	Free Agent	
Elden Campbell	Detroit	Free Agent	
Tremaine Fowlkes	Detroit	Free Agent	
Joseph Forte	Free Agent	Restricted Free Agent	
Jeryl Sasser	Free Agent	Restricted Free Agent	
Dale Davis Golden State	Free Agent	
Troy Murphy	Golden State	Restricted Free Agent	
Jason Richardson	Golden State	Restricted Free Agent	
Adrian Griffin	Houston	Free Agent	
Tyronn Lue Houston	Free Agent	
James Jones	Indiana	Free Agent	
Jamaal Tinsley	Indiana	Restricted Free Agent	
Marko Jaric L.A. Clippers	Free Agent	
Kerry Kittles	L.A. Clippers	Free Agent	
Josh Moore L.A. Clippers	Free Agent	
Bobby Simmons	L.A. Clippers	Free Agent	
Rick Fox L.A. Lakers	Free Agent	
Gary Payton L.A. Lakers	Free Agent	
Luke Walton	L.A. Lakers	Free Agent	
Pau Gasol Memphis	Restricted Free Agent	
Bo Outlaw Memphis	Free Agent	
Earl Watson	Memphis	Free Agent	
Malik Allen Miami	Free Agent	
Jerome Beasley Miami	Free Agent	
Udonis Haslem Miami	Free Agent	
Wang Zhizhi Miami	Free Agent	
Dan Gadzuric	Milwaukee	Free Agent	
Zaur Pachulia	Milwaukee	Free Agent	
Daniel Santiago	Milwaukee	Free Agent	
Erick Strickland	Milwaukee	Free Agent	
Ervin Johnson	Minnesota	Free Agent	
Mark Madsen	Minnesota	Free Agent	
Latrell Sprewell	Minnesota	Free Agent	
Rodney Buford	New Jersey	Free Agent	
Jason Collins	New Jersey	Restricted Free Agent	
Lucious Harris	New Jersey	Free Agent	
Richard Jefferson	New Jersey	Restricted Free Agent	
Brian Scalabrine	New Jersey	Free Agent	
Jacque Vaughn	New Jersey	Free Agent	
Darrell Armstrong	New Orleans	Free Agent	
Othella Harrington	New York	Free Agent	
Cezary Trybanski	New York	Free Agent	
Keith Bogans	Orlando	Free Agent	
Michael Bradley	Orlando	Free Agent	
Andrew DeClercq	Orlando	Free Agent	
Kedrick Brown	Philadelphia	Restricted Free Agent	
Samuel Dalembert	Philadelphia	Restricted Free Agent	
Willie Green	Philadelphia	Free Agent	
Kyle Korver	Philadelphia	Free Agent	
Glenn Robinson	Philadelphia	Free Agent	
Joe Johnson	Phoenix	Restricted Free Agent	
Shareef Abdur-Rahim	Portland	Free Agent	
Richie Frahm	Portland	Free Agent	
Zach Randolph	Portland	Restricted Free Agent	
Theo Ratliff	Portland	Free Agent	
Vladimir Stepania	Portland	Free Agent	
Damon Stoudamire	Portland	Free Agent	
Bobby Jackson	Sacramento	Free Agent	
Devin Brown	San Antonio	Free Agent	
Tony Parker	San Antonio	Restricted Free Agent	
Ray Allen	Seattle	Free Agent	
Reggie Evans	Seattle	Free Agent	
Jerome James	Seattle	Free Agent	
Ronald Murray	Seattle	Free Agent	
Vitaly Potapenko	Seattle	Free Agent	
Vladimir Radmanovic	Seattle	Restricted Free Agent	
Donyell Marshall	Toronto	Free Agent	
Roger Mason	Toronto	Free Agent	
Jerome Moiso	Toronto	Free Agent	
Milt Palacio	Toronto	Free Agent	
Raja Bell Utah	Free Agent	
Andrei Kirilenko	Utah	Restricted Free Agent	
Steve Blake	Washington	Free Agent	
Kwame Brown	Washington	Restricted Free Agent	
Brendan Haywood	Washington	Restricted Free Agent	
Larry Hughes	Washington	Free Agent	
Anthony Peeler	Washington	Free Agent


----------



## Johnny Mac

Jason Kapono 
Gerald Wallace	
Jason Richardson 
Marko Jaric 
Kerry Kittles 
Luke Walton 
Pau Gasol 
Richard Jefferson 
Samuel Dalembert 
Kyle Korver	
Joe Johnson 
Richie Frahm 
Zach Randolph 
Theo Ratliff 
Devin Brown 
Ray Allen 
Vladimir Radmanovic 
Donyell Marshall 
Andrei Kirilenko 

Those are the guys I'd be interested in. Pretty nice, with some cap space, Paxson should be able to nab one or two of them. Ray and AK47?


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Hmm.... you have the Raptors last. A team that has as much, if not more talent than both the Sixers and Celtics, is definately better than a front-court-less Nets, and should be close to the under-achieving Knicks in terms of wins. Also a team that has arguably the best swingman and power forward in the division. Interesting.


I'm sorry that you're a Raptors fan, but thats what I think is going to happen. I don't think Toronto got better from last season at all, you can say "Rafer Alston this and Rafael Araujo that" but the fact is, those guys are not going to make a big impact in the Win/Loss column. Alston had the worst FG% of any player who attempted 600 shots last season, and Araujo is a late first round talent taken at #8 for some stupid reason, to fill team need. Expecting anything more than a Chris Kaman-type rookie year out of Araujo is really pushing it. The Raptors really lucked out last season, and had what I think was the best possible season they could have. Bosh had a huge impact, Donyell Marshall turned into a 17-10 guy every night, Vince was healthy all season and they were winning the close games. The Raptors had the second most wins in the entire league in games decided by 3 points or less. 10 of their 33 wins were by 3 points or less, those games could easily go the other way this season, Vince could easily get hurt, Rose could get hurt, Alston is not a good starting point guard, Araujo could prove to be a bust and Bosh will have to play out of position again. Point is, a lot of things can go wrong with the Raptors this season. I know as a Raptors fan it's hard for you to accept, but there's a very good chance that the Raptors could suck this season, whether you'd like to admit it or not. Then again, they could be a playoff team, I don't see it happening.


----------



## Johnny Mac

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> I know as a Raptors fan it's hard for you to accept, but there's a very good chance that the Raptors could suck this season, whether you'd like to admit it or not. Then again, they could be a playoff team, I don't see it happening.


The same could be said about the Magic, right?


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> The same could be said about the Magic, right?


Absolutely. I think the chances are a lot greater that the Magic have a good season, but last season's team proved my point. Every single thing that could've possibly gone wrong did, and they sucked. That can happen to just about any team. Regardless, the Magic have nothing to do with this thread or even any subplot in this thread(Atlantic Divison) so let's leave them out of here. Thanks.


----------



## Johnny Mac

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Absolutely. I think the chances are a lot greater that the Magic have a good season, but last season's team proved my point. Every single thing that could've possibly gone wrong did, and they sucked. That can happen to just about any team. Regardless, the Magic have nothing to do with this thread or even any subplot in this thread(Atlantic Divison) so let's leave them out of here. Thanks.


Just making sure. Theres about 7 teams in the east (Magic, Raptors, Bulls, Wizards, Celtics, Cavs, Bucks) who are in the same boat. They have talent, and could make the playoffs, but also could end up being one of the worst teams in the league.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> Just making sure. Theres about 7 teams in the east (Magic, Raptors, Bulls, Wizards, Celtics, Cavs, Bucks) who are in the same boat. They have talent, and could make the playoffs, but also could end up being one of the worst teams in the league.


Exactly, which is why I think the Magic have a good chance of being on the top half of those teams because of depth. Depth is the deciding factor for me in those fringe teams, because the deep teams are the ones that can afford to have things go wrong(injuries, rookie busts) and still be able to recover and win games.


----------



## "Matt!"

Jason Richardson - Possibility.
Pau Gasol - Will Resign With Memphis (Good core, West's centerpiece)
Richard Jefferson - Will Resign With NJ (Only thing the owners want to keep)
Samuel Dalembert 
Joe Johnson - Will Resign With Phoenix (Moving Marion for his/Amare's resigning)	
Zach Randolph - You've got Chandler, he won't come to be a backup.
Theo Ratliff - You've got Curry, he won't come to be a backup.	
Ray Allen - You have your future 2 already with Gordon, why take a huge contract for a guy leaving his prime?
Vladimir Radmanovic - Possibly
Donyell Marshall - To stunt Chnadler's growth again?
Andrei Kirilenko - Will Resign With Utah, MUCHO capspace.

Outside of Jason Richardson, assuming he can play the 3 or VladRad who can play the 3, I don't see why you'd need/want/be able to get anyone else on the list after you resign Curry/Chandler.


----------



## Johnny Mac

Chandler and Curry are free agents too.


----------



## arenas809

> Originally posted by <b>Gmoney</b>!
> The trade is Mutombo, Moochie and cash for Crawford,JYD this is a steal for the Knicks.


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## LB26matrixns

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Chandler and Curry are free agents too.


John.....correct me if I'm wrong? 

1. Couldn't the Bulls sign a couple free agents, THEN even if they didn't have any cap room left turn around and sign Curry and Chandler AFTER they signed the free agents, because of Bird Rights on Curry and Chandler?

2. If Curry or Chandler turned out to be a disappointment this season and Pax decided to pull the plug would you be in favor of overpaying for Dalembert?


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm sorry that you're a Raptors fan, but thats what I think is going to happen. I don't think Toronto got better from last season at all, you can say "Rafer Alston this and Rafael Araujo that" but the fact is, those guys are not going to make a big impact in the Win/Loss column. Alston had the worst FG% of any player who attempted 600 shots last season, and Araujo is a late first round talent taken at #8 for some stupid reason, to fill team need. Expecting anything more than a Chris Kaman-type rookie year out of Araujo is really pushing it. The Raptors really lucked out last season, and had what I think was the best possible season they could have. Bosh had a huge impact, Donyell Marshall turned into a 17-10 guy every night, Vince was healthy all season and they were winning the close games. The Raptors had the second most wins in the entire league in games decided by 3 points or less. 10 of their 33 wins were by 3 points or less, those games could easily go the other way this season, Vince could easily get hurt, Rose could get hurt, Alston is not a good starting point guard, Araujo could prove to be a bust and Bosh will have to play out of position again. Point is, a lot of things can go wrong with the Raptors this season. I know as a Raptors fan it's hard for you to accept, but there's a very good chance that the Raptors could suck this season, whether you'd like to admit it or not. Then again, they could be a playoff team, I don't see it happening.


Fair enough, that's your opinion. It's all good...


----------

